

Compute command-line arguments with Apache Commons CLI - budu
http://www.baptiste-wicht.com/2010/10/compute-command-line-arguments-with-apache-commons-cli/

======
jph98
There's also JCommander - such is the myriad of random Java frameworks for
achieving the same thing.

[http://beust.com/weblog/2010/07/13/announcing-
jcommander-1-0...](http://beust.com/weblog/2010/07/13/announcing-
jcommander-1-0/)

It's annotation based though and looks to be a bit easier to use Commons CLI -
which is what I currently use on projects.

